# Puisto jotan rakastan



## Alevmanni

Hello, could anyone tell me if "The park that i love" is the correct translation to "Puisto jota rakastan"?

Thank you


----------



## jonquiliser

Yup, it is!


----------



## Hakro

Yes, except a small correction: "The park that *I* love"


----------



## Alevmanni

Yes! from now on always "I" ahaha
Thanks.


----------

